# python-updater obsolet?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich habs jetzt schon auf mehreren Maschinen gehabt, das der python-upater nicht mehr installiert ist.

Hab ich da was verpasst, brauch ich den evtl. nicht mehr da portage das jetzt selber managt?

----------

## toralf

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hab ich da was verpasst, brauch ich den evtl. nicht mehr da portage das jetzt selber managt?

 Ja (im gegensatz zu perl-cleaner, der leider immer noch benötigt wird).

----------

## tazinblack

ok, danke für die Info!

Gabs da nen News Artikel, den ich übersehen habe?

----------

## toralf

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> ok, danke für die Info!
> 
> Gabs da nen News Artikel, den ich übersehen habe?

 Hhm, glaube ich nicht, ich hab's aus dem irc channel #gentoo-dev

----------

## tazinblack

Dann lag es wohl nicht an mir   :Razz: 

----------

